# .25 WSSM



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

I was wondering what people think of the new Short mags. Just picked up a new 25 WSSM and was wondering if anyone else has shot one. I like mine very much, fast and accurate. What do you guys think about them?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

25.06 works just fine the last time I checked......why "fix something that is not broke"......$$$$$$$$$ maybe.....new round, new money!!!!! Know what I mean!!!


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

I Looked at the balistics...looks like a nice cartridge.....Since its a magnum whats the recoil like?


----------



## muzzleblast525 (May 16, 2005)

I've got the 25 WSSM in Browning A-Bolt and it is a shooter. Recoil is mild and in handloads, getting right at .75MOA at 100 yards. I shot a doe with it last year and my son shot a small buck with it. Both were neck shots at 100 yards with 100g Sierra SPT, and both were DRT....

:sniper: Bob


----------

